# Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ20, worth a buy for learning photography?



## abirthedevil (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello guys I was wondering if Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ20 is a fair choice for learning the basics of photography for someone who wants to move on to an entry level DSLR say a year from now. Its available for less that 8k in the market at the moment. 
Or is it better to wait for sometime gather some more cash and get an entry level DSLR say Nikon D3100 Canon 600D or  SLT like Sony A58?


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't suggest LZ20. It was announced a year back, but there are no reviews for this camera. Better look for some other option.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 24, 2013)

Then how about the Nikon L320 and Nikon L820? available at around 11k and 13k also give your thoughts about my second point


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2013)

Both of them don't have manual exposure controls, so they won't be much of a help in learning photography.

Yes, you can wait and save some money to get a dslr or you can buy a used one and start learning photography. For the budget of Lxxx you can get used entry level dslr with kit/50mm prime lens.


----------

